# Sometimes, Its All Bad News



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting point that the article claims is "the labor force participation rate" is at its worse since the 70's. I can't validate the alleged numbers, but we all know the standard reporting of the unemployment percentage is flawed, and predominately uses only workers drawing unemployment as a basis.

San Bernardino, Colorado Springs, Paris, ISIS -- Bad Times | National Review Online


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It is sad that this is what the United States has become. If the United States should last another 30 years one of those "juvenile delinquents aka pimply faced overgrown brats" will be our next president.

I keep looking at my nephews and thinking there is hope, unfortunately they are the minority now.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Auntie said:


> It is sad that this is what the United States has become. If the United States should last another 30 years one of those "juvenile delinquents aka pimply faced overgrown brats" will be our next president.
> 
> I keep looking at my nephews and thinking there is hope, unfortunately they are the minority now.


Tell me about it. At the rate we're going I'm for sure not going to have Social Security and might not even get the state pension I'm paying into right now. Our health insurance doubled this year, people with spouses and children are getting destroyed


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"What's the matter with kids today?" Oh wait, that was written 55 years ago. Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I still have a little hope. If hillary or sanders become potus I'll lose the little hope I have left.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's amazing to me is there are many people who have no clue that things are bad and getting worse. I don't have many friends or acquaintances who do not think like me but Mrs Slippy knows many people who have their heads in the sand. 

You know the type; the suburban housewife who has no idea that her husband's job is in peril, and have nothing but 3 or 4 days worth of food; they live in a nice subdivision and have no escape route or plan; they go out to eat 3 times a week; if they own a firearm its for "hunting" and probably only have a box or two of ammo and hubby hasn't really been "hunting" since he was a kid; they are politically correct, go to church 2 out of 4 weeks per month and are in debt up to their eyeballs with car payments, house mortgage, car loans or leases and credit card debt. 

They get upset when someone like us tells the truth about anything...Their heads are in the sand.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> What's amazing to me is there are many people who have no clue that things are bad and getting worse. ................ They get upset when someone like us tells the truth about anything...Their heads are in the sand.


The Kardashians, . . . NFL, . . . the World Series, . . . the View, . . . the Price is Right, . . . NBA, . . . NASCAR, . . . and somewhere in the neighborhood of 99% of all the advertising one sees on the tube, . . . on here, . . . or hears on the radio, . . . is specifically geared to one word: placebo.

The _placebo effect_ is exactly what the "rulers" want us to be ruled by. If our favorite team / participant is doing well, the we'll spend the next week sweating or fretting on how to help them "win the next one". By making us feel good, . . . we then shrug our shoulders at the rest of the stuff going on.

Case in point: Thursday night's win by Green Bay over Detroit with a hail Mary pass with no time on the clock. I'll guarantee there was far more coverage of that "play that will go down in history", . . . than the bombing in the Egyptian nightclub, . . . and certainly more coverage than the investigation as to how the female shooter was properly "vetted" by our illustrious Home Land Security.

It's all placebos, . . . from the tummy tuck cream, . . . to "my little book on why you should buy gold now", . . . and even to the coverage of the political landscape.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I still have a little hope. If hillary or sanders become potus I'll lose the little hope I have left.


If a Republican National committee backed candidate like Jeb bush wins I shall lose my hope. But it will hopefully delay the inevitable 4 to 8 years. We need someone who is not being controlled by the NWO, I feel the best chance for that is someone who has all the fortune and fame already and can't be bought. He will be threatened though. But it is our best hope.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its why people vote the way they do. Your told you do not have to work and we will give you free stuff. You deserve it. Its not your fault that the greedy contributors to society stole you slice of pie. We will punish them and take back your share for you. The progressive mantra.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Its all part of the transition to a service based economy. The manufacturing isn't coming back, the new middle class will be the old just above poverty lower middle class. 

I don't know why they want it, but they do. Biden gave a speech about it, seemed happy about it. I guess it could be as simple as more money in the hands of those who pay to head the oligarchy, less time and money in the hands of those who historically would choose to fight the oppression and loss of personal freedom that follows the rise of a police state run by an elite class. 

Honestly, I'm not much affected so far. But I don't want to be complacent, and surprised to wake up to an unwilling servitude, either.

It's a beautiful day, we visited the governors mansion, I'm baking a breakfast casserole and I'm going to clean some guns. 

It's not all bad news all the time, but I do feel like I should appreciate what's good, make sure I don't miss it while it's still here.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Unfunded Liabilities. That is a huge head in the sand issue for the United States today.

We have real problems people. And while we expend our energy, resources, and emotional capital on ticky tack feel good issues the country goes to hell in a hand basket.

Literally swirling the drain.

My mother made a few interesting revelations to me about my grandfather to me recently. He was a "ship cook" during WW2 and ended by serving on shore in bases stationed in New Guinea. He saw quite a bit of the Pacific theater and was forced to pick up arms one time during fighting in New Guinea.

1. After the war he refused to vote. He said the political process was no longer representative of the people's will.
2. He told my mother to when she asked to learn French that she should instead learn Chinese because that's what all Americans would speak one day.
3. He was an isolationist of sorts. He felt the wars had served little good outside of neutralizing Hitler. And although he felt good to have served his country, he regretted that so many young men lost their lives fighting for politicians who sent them off to war.

I have watched the country continue down the path that my grandfather foresaw. He died just after 9/11 (which he did not know happened due to his health.)

At least once a week I think about how I feel he had some influence on me and how I feel about the state of our country today, yet he never said any of this to me. It was always poker, euchre, rummy, watching tennis, and drinking tea and having a well cooked meal. The man never said a word to me about it.

I am glad he is gone. So he doesn't have to see all this happening. So he doesn't have to see his great grandson grow up in this land of confusion.

_Now, did you read the news today?
They say the danger has gone away
But I can see the fire's still alight
They're burning into the night

There's too many men, too many people
Making too many problems
And there's not much love to go around
Can't you see this is a land of confusion?_


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sir, I concur. Thanks for the insightful and reflective share.


----------

